# Front end loader



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

Can anybody tell me what front end loader I can put on my Long 360 tractor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A Farmhand 22 may fit. There are a few for sale on the internet, but regardless of what loader you decide on. make sure you get all the mounting hardware and frame work with it.
There are a few after market manufacturers such as Quickie, Woods, Dunham-Lehr / Farmhand. I think they are sized by tractor horse power, so it may be easier to find one than you think.


----------



## Oldtractorowner (3 mo ago)

Ok. Thank you for that info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

My 2510 has a Bush Hog brand loader and they make them to fit all makes. You may check with them for a model that will work and then search for used first.


----------

